# Fangmeldung: Tolle Meerforelle aus der Flensburger Förde



## Anglerboard-Team (21. Februar 2006)

Und Sie sind doch da!!
soeben ist eine tolle Meerforelle aus der Flensburger Förde gefangen worden.
5.280 gr. bei 73 cm Länge. Ein echt toller Fisch. Unser Kunde Axel Krüger hat diesen Fisch auf einen Hansen Fight Blinker gefangen.
Der Fisch lieferte einen tollen Kampf. Da wurde auch das kalte Wasser warm 







Gruß
DS Angelsport - Center
www.meerforellenblinker.de
www.dsangelsport.de 



Hier könnt Ihr kommentieren und diskutieren >>>


----------

